# ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?



## defPlaya (9. Juni 2015)

*ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Hallo Forum,

wird der ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" der Nachfolger werden? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich den Asus ROG PG278Q kaufen möchte. Ich spekuliere dann, dass wenn der neue verfügbar ist der alte dann günstiger wird. Ähnlich wie bei der GTX 980.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Wird wahrscheinlich kurz günstiger werden, damit er abverkauft wird.


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Ok hoffentlich. Ich gucke jetzt regelmäßig bei Geizhals was sich da tut.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Hi 

nun das eine ist TN-Panel, und der neue IPS-Panel....

Da wird sich preislich beim   P278Q nicht so sonderlich viel tun. Vor allem musst Du dabei bedenken, daß der P278Q seit seinem Verkaufsstart letzten Sommer, schon um satte 130 Euro günstiger geworden ist. 

Hier wird also auch kein Abverkauf stattfinden wie der Vorredner angedeutet hat, da es sich um zwei völlig verschiedene Bildschirmtypen TN vs IPS  handelt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Nur weil der Nachfolger IPS hat, soll der alte nicht abverkauft werden.
Der Eizo FS2333 hatte auch IPS anstatt VA wie beim FS2332, trotzdem würde der Alte abverkauft.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Na toll, herzlichen Glückwunsch der bessere Monitor wird duch nen schlechteren abgelöst  
Mal gucken vlt. komme ich dann auch günstig an nen PG278Q.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Um es nochmals deutlich zu machen.

Beim Asus P279Q handelt es sich *NICHT* um einen Nachfolger des P278Q

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Erweiterung der Monitor-Produkte aus der Asus ROG-Serie.

Sowohl das TN Panel P278Q als auch der kommende P279Q werden in Zukunft zu haben sein. 

Der seit ca 12 Monaten erhältliche TN-Panel P278Q wird sich vielleicht auf 650 Euro einpendeln.

Der kommende P279Q mit IPS-Panel wird da nochmals gute 150 bis 250 Euro teurer sein aufgrund des besseren IPS-Panels.

Weiss garnicht, wer Euch den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat, daß deshalb die Produktion des TN-Panels eingestellt werden sollte 

Das ist keine Grafikkarte sondern ein Monitor, und diese halten sich deutlich länger im Verkauf als 12 Monate  

Greetz Erok


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Und woher hast du deine Informationen, arbeitest du bei Asus?
In den Berichten ist nichts zu finden.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Hi 

Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Asus 

Und anders herum wird  ein Schuh daraus : Zeig uns offizielle Meldungen oder seriöse Berichte, daß die Produktion des TN-Panels eingestellt wird, und sich der P278Q demnächst im Abverkauf befinden wird 

Dies wird von keiner einzigen seriösen Quelle irgendwie angedeutet.

Der Rest ist schlichtweg logische Schlussfolgerung.

Asus ROG hat sich mittlerweile zur exklusiven Eigenmarke von Asus auf dem Markt etabliert.

Bisher gibt es nur einen einzigen Monitor aus der ROG-Serie, und dieser ist mit TN-Panel.

Es gibt aber sowohl einen Markt für TN als auch für IPS-Panels. Der exklusive Hardcore-Zocker setzt auf hohe FPS und eine sehr schnelle Reaktionszeit. Der verwöhnte Spieler, der mehr auf die Farbtreue als auf die FPS und Reaktionszeit achtet, greift zum IPS-Panel. 

Beide Märkte wollen bedient werden mit der neuesten Technik.

Beim TN-Panel gibt es momentan keine Weiterentwicklung, die Asus aufgreifen könnte, um es als Nachfolger zu präsentieren. 

Aber im Bereich IPS-Panel, 27 Zoll, 144 Hz und G-Sync besteht eine grosse Lücke. Und diese wird von Asus mit dem ROG Swift P279Q nun geschlossen werden.

Somit hat die Asus ROG-Serie beide Bildschirm-Panels nun im eigenen Portfolio. 

Asus wäre also dumm, hier freiwillig den Markt der günstigeren TN-Panels an die Konkurrenz abzutreten 

Was mich viel mehr wunderte, wieso der Asus MG279Q Monitor nicht in der ROG-Swift-Serie erschienen ist. Denn dieser entspricht ja exakt dem kommenden P279Q - Monitor, nur eben mit FreeSync anstatt G-Sync-Technik

Immerhin hat ja Asus auch AMD-High-End-Karten in der ROG-Serie.

Greetz Erok


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Der PG279Q ist gerade mal angekündigt, wer weiss wann der rauskommt.
Asus hatte mit vielen Problemen beim PG278Q zu kämpfen und da macht es Sinn einen Nachfolger zu bringen, der alles besser macht.
Bis der PG279Q auf den Markt wird wohl noch ein wenig Zeit vergehen und was spricht dagegen, einen Monitor nach einem Jahr abzulösen?
Nur weil das früher nicht der Fall war, heisst das nicht dass das jetzt nicht so kommen könnte.

Und nein gibt keine Belege dafür dass es ausläuft, aber auch keine dagegen.
Was Asus machen wird, weiss nur Asus.
Bleibt halt die Frage, warum ich mir den PG279Q kaufen soll, wenn der PG278Q billiger sein sollte und nicht wirklich schlechter ist?


----------



## Eiren (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bleibt halt die Frage, warum ich mir den PG279Q kaufen soll, wenn der PG278Q billiger sein sollte und nicht wirklich schlechter ist?



Mit IPS eine andere Zielgruppe?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Höchstens IPS und Gsync, weil IPS hat Asus in Form des MG279Q schon.
Schlimm genug, das IPS immer als die beste Technik dargestellt wird.
Seitdem jeder IPS haben will, hat die Qualität stark nachgelassen.


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bleibt halt die Frage, warum ich mir den PG279Q kaufen soll, wenn der PG278Q billiger sein sollte und nicht wirklich schlechter ist?



Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird jemand sagen es liegt an dem IPS Panel. Aber ich weiß gar nicht was an TN so schlimm ist. Die Blickwinkel ok. Ich sitzt gerade vor dem Monitor und kann auch bei meinem aktuellen keine Farbabweichungen feststellen. Ob nun TN oder IPS ist mir egal. Für mich ist G-Sync, die Größe und 1440p wichtig und das ich in ruhe zocken kann.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Die Frage habe ich Dir oben beantwortet. IPS-Panel ist eine andere Technik, deren Augenmerk auf Farbtreue und nicht auf Reaktionszeit legt. Zudem ist die Herstellung eines IPS-Panels deutlich teurer als die der TN-Panels.

Und nenn logische Gründe, weshalb Asus den günstigeren TN-Panel-Markt einfach abgeben soll, und nur noch mit  einem IPS-Panel-Monitor an den Markt geht, welcher deutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeiten hat als das TN-Panel ? 

CS-Spieler und Gamer schneller Autorennspiele pfeiffen hier auf das IPS-Panel. 

Gamer die hingegen Crysis oder The Witcher spielen, bei denen die Farbpracht wichtiger ist als die Reaktionszeit des Panels, aber 144 Hz und G-Sync haben wollen, die werden sich eben den kommenden P279Q dann zulegen.

Das war schon in der Vergangenheit so, und wird auch künftig so bleiben  Zumindest hoffe ich, daß es auch in Zukunft sowohl TN als auch IPS-Panels geben wird. Denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

Würden die Vorteile beider Panels vereint und nur noch ein Panel auf dem Markt sein, könnte  dieses natürlich seine Preise gestalten wie es will, und wir Verbraucher dürfen dann entsprechend dafür bezahlen 

Und was meine Preis-Angaben betrifft, da brauchst Du nur mal bei geizhals selbst die Filter setzen für 27 Zoll, 2560x1440, 144 Hz, TN-Panel, G-Sync.

Da spuckt es Dir ein einziges Modell aus, und das ist eben der Asus ROG Swift P278Q. Da hat die Konkurrenz nichts gegen zu setzen  Also gibt es hier keinen Anlass von seitens Asus, den Preis des Monitors urplötzlich auf 500 Euro abrutschen zu lassen, wenn er sich auch für 670 Euro verkauft, und das neue Modell mit IPS dann mit einem Einführungspreis um die 800 bis 900 Euro daher kommt.

Denn Du darfst nicht vergessen, auch der P278Q hatte einen Einführungspreis von 800 Euro, weil es damals der einzige Monitor mit G-Sync-Technologie war.

Erst wenn andere Hersteller hier ein ebenbürdiges Modell zum günstigeren Preis auf den Markt wirft, wird sich Asus noch sehr viel weiter nach unten korrigieren müssen im Preis 

Greetz Erok


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Ich würde ja auch den Asus MG270Q nehmen. Aber da ich mir keine AMD-Karte kaufen würde bleibt nur der 278Q.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*



Erok schrieb:


> Und nenn logische Gründe, weshalb Asus den günstigeren TN-Panel-Markt einfach abgeben soll, und nur noch mit  einem IPS-Panel-Monitor an den Markt geht, welcher deutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeiten hat als das TN-Panel ?



Und das stimmt halt nicht .
Vergleich mal die Tests bei tftcentral zum Asus PG278Q und zum Acer XB270HU.
Der Acer ist nicht viel langsamer und hat sogar den besseren Inputlag, dadurch ist die Gesamtlatenz beim Acer sogar besser.
Wenn du dann bei der Default Performance guckst, siehst du dass die Farbabstimmung des Asus besser.
Das sind einfach überholte Vorurteile.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

JoM79 der Asus-Monitor ist letztes Jahr im Juni erschienen, das Acer-Modell ist seit März diesen Jahres erst erhältlich. Hier liegen mehr als 9 Monate dazwischen. Was glaubst Du, weshalb also Asus den Preis von 800 Euro auf 670 Euro reduzierte ? Erstens kamen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2014 langsam immer mehr G-Sync-Geräte auf den Markt, hauptsächlich 24 Zoll-Geräte, zum Preis von ca 450 Euro. Und da war die Preisspanne zwischen 27 Zoll für 800 Euro, zu knapp die Hälfte für einen 24 Zöller einfach zu gross.

Desweiteren ist der Acer-Monitor nochmal schlappe 80 Euro teurer als das Asus-Modell. 

Du vergleichst hier also Äpfel mit Birnen 

Und der Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Modellen betrifft in keinster Weise den Vergleich und das Portfolio von Asus ROG mit dem P278Q und dem P279Q

Würde Acer schlagartig seinen XB270HU zum Preis von 600 Euro anbieten, dann würde sich Asus garantiert auch bewegen, was den P278Q betrifft. Solange Acer jedoch bei Über 740 Euro weiterhin verkauft, steht Asus mit 670 Euro deutlich besser da 

Nimmt man dann den bald escheinenden P279Q von Asus, bedenkt, daß sich allein die Marke Asus ROG durch geschicktes Marketing besser an den Mann bringen lässt, packt noch die ROG-typischen Features mit drauf, und eben daß es ein IPS-Panel ist, sind ein Aufpreis zum P278Q von 150 bis 250 Euro sehr realistisch. Dann wäre der P279Q preislich irgendwo zwischen 800 bis 900 Euro. 

Ich gehe von ca 850 Euro Startpreis aus, womit er 100 Euro teurer wäre als das Acer-Modell. Und das werden die Zocker, die Wert auf den Markennamen legen, auch bereit sein zu zahlen.

Von daher sind meine Argumente wohl deutlich näher an der Realität, als Deine Aussage, der P278Q landet im Abverkauf und die Produtkion wird somit eingestellt, denn nichts anderes wäre ein Abverkauf  Damit erzeugst Du nur eine falsche Hoffnung bei den Leuten, die nicht eintreffen wird 

@ defPlaya : Mir war der P278Q mit 670 Euro auch zu teuer, darum habe ich ihn gebraucht für 550 Euro bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen inkl Porto und PayPal-Gebühren gekauft  

Evtl wäre das ja noch eine Option für Dich ?  Denn wie erwähnt, würde ich nicht damit rechnen, daß dieser Monitor in den nächsten Wochen einen enormen Preisrutsch erleben wird 

Greetz Erok


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Danke Erok für den Tipp. Aber ich habe bei diesen Monitoren immer die Befürchtung, dass sie eine schlechte Ausleuchtung usw haben. Da will ich mir den Luxus gönnen und von meinem Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch zu machen. Ähnlich wie bei meinem 65HU7590.


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Da ich den P278Q ja selbst in Verwendung habe (bin von einem IPS-Panel wieder zurück zu diesem TN-Panel gewechselt) kann ich Dir beruhigt sagen, daß die Ausleuchtung hier keine Probleme macht 

Acer hatte da wohl mit den 24 Zoll-Probanten extreme Probleme, daß sie enorme Lichthöfe im rechten unteren Eck hatten usw... Das ist beim Asus nicht der Fall 

Am besten schaust Du Dir den Monitor mal in aller Ruhe beim Fachhändler oder bei Media Markt, Saturn etc in Deiner Nähe an, und lässt ihn Dir vorführen 

Beim Gebraucht-Kauf via PayPal hast Du ja den Käuferschutz, falls mit dem erworbenen Monitor dann etwas nicht in Ordnung sein sollte. Musst halt vor dem Kauf die wichtigen Fragen stellen, ob er Fehler hat, seien es Pixelfehler oder Macken am Gehäuse, die auf das Display drücken könnten und Lichthöfe fabriziert etc....

Und ja nicht per PayPal Friends bezahlen, dann hast Du nämlich NICHT diesen Käuferschutz  

Wenn da im Vorfeld drauf achtet, kann Dir nichts passieren, ausser Zeitverlust. Denn im Extremfall kannst Du dann den Monitor direkt an PayPal senden, falls sich der Verkäufer quer stellt, und Du würdest dann das Geld zurück bekommen, wenn was nicht stimmt wie beschrieben 

Aber auf eines musst Du dann definitiv noch bestehen, und zwar, daß der Verkäufer dir eine Abtretungs-Erklärung jeglicher Garantie und Gewährleistungen für den Monitor abtritt. Und dazu natürlich die originale Rechnung. Ansonsten hättest Du über Asus keine Garantie mehr, da diese nur über den Händler mit Asus abgewickelt werden kann. Und dafür ist die original Rechnung samt Abtretungserklärung dann notwendig.

Und wenn man damit dann 130 Euro sparen kann, why not ? 

Und der PayPal Käuferschutz gilt glaube ich 3 oder 4 Wochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre  

Also ich hatte damit noch nie irgend ein Problem, wenn ich etwas gebraucht gekauft oder auch verkauft habe 

Greetz Erok


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*



Erok schrieb:


> JoM79 der Asus-Monitor ist letztes Jahr im Juni erschienen, das Acer-Modell ist seit März diesen Jahres erst erhältlich. Hier liegen mehr als 9 Monate dazwischen. Was glaubst Du, weshalb also Asus den Preis von 800 Euro auf 670 Euro reduzierte ? Erstens kamen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2014 langsam immer mehr G-Sync-Geräte auf den Markt, hauptsächlich 24 Zoll-Geräte, zum Preis von ca 450 Euro. Und da war die Preisspanne zwischen 27 Zoll für 800 Euro, zu knapp die Hälfte für einen 24 Zöller einfach zu gross.
> 
> Desweiteren ist der Acer-Monitor nochmal schlappe 80 Euro teurer als das Asus-Modell.
> 
> Du vergleichst hier also Äpfel mit Birnen



Nein, das hat mit Äpfel und Birnen nix zu tun.
Ich habe dir nur einen Vergleich der beiden Topmonitore mit Gsync und 144Hz aufgezeigt.
Diese muss man sogar direkt vergleichen, weil sie auf  die gleiche Kaufgruppe abzielen.


----------



## StefanStg (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*

Cool da kommt ein neuer  ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Monitor. Den werde ich mir kaufen weg mit meinen alten ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q nie mehr ein TN Panel meine Freundin ihr 130€ IPS Bildschirm macht bessere Farben . Vom Dell U2515H welcher mein Bruder seit kurzen besitzt brauche ich gar nicht erst anfangen ich bin vor Neid erblasst.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" wird der Asus ROG PG278Q dann der Vorgänger?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Cool da kommt ein neuer  ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Monitor. Den werde ich mir kaufen weg mit meinen alten ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q nie mehr ein TN Panel meine Freundin ihr 130€ IPS Bildschirm macht bessere Farben . Vom Dell U2515H welcher mein Bruder seit kurzen besitzt brauche ich gar nicht erst anfangen ich bin vor Neid erblasst.



Wenn sich zum mg279q nix ändert dann mal viel Spaß  
Der Monitor ist nicht schlecht aber bis auf die leicht kräftigen (nicht besseren) Farben kann das Teil einpacken.


----------

